# Moler Clay



## Robthekop (19 Sep 2010)

Anyone had any success with Moler Clay? its so cheap but only if it works I guess.


----------



## Nelson (19 Sep 2010)

i think its the same as cat litter but not scented.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
Danish Moler clay is what they use for "Tesco non-clumping cat litter".  A lot of people are using it for Bonsai, orchids etc.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Robthekop (20 Sep 2010)

yes but with what results anyone?


----------



## dw1305 (20 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
Rob it will give the same result as most other calcined clay product, it is very hard and physically stable so that it will probably have a more limited CEC than a softer product like Akadama. The trade off is usually between physical stability (calcined at high temperature) and CEC.  At very high temperatures this process may differ in that the material may be heavily fractured or foamed, to give a high internal surface area (these are "Hydroleca" type substrates).

Moler clay is 80% diatomite so the cat litter will be basically fused silica (and have a relatively lower CEC than before it was fired), but it will be very stable, and won't degrade.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Robthekop (22 Sep 2010)

Will probably give this a shot over the cat litter as its almost as cheap but without the need to rinse, rinse and rinse.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
I'm rinsing some Tesco's cat litter at the moment, I see what you mean about needing a lot of rinsing I've got rid of the dust, but I can still smell the deodorant. Can I ask where you going to get your clay from? I would be interested in a bulk load for use in the glasshouse.

cheers Darrel


----------



## squiggley (23 Sep 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> but I can still smell the deodorant.



I recently stripped my tank down recently after 6 months and you still got a slight whiff of the deodorant. But no adverse affect and flora & fauna.


----------



## Robthekop (26 Sep 2010)

As it happens I had Â£15 of tesco club point vouchers so I've give the cat litter a go, I've give it a couple of days rinsing and soaking, it actually looks very good just like the JBL product and as it actually cost me nowt I'm very happy. How did you find it performance wise squiggley?


----------



## Billypete (3 Oct 2010)

I've been looking at the cat litter thing on bonsai  web sites ... The cat litter recommended is the Tesco low dust light weight - not the clumping variety - Â£2.89 for 10 litres  
  Hard with good absorbtion and colour ... Nobody mentioned perfumed or not but soak it for a few days I'm sure it won't be too bad ?? 
    Going to try this with James' idea of soaking it in a solution of 'ferts' then letting it dry out ... A lot cheaper than the different aquatic soils ... Even akadama @ Â£12 for 14 litres from a local Bonsai society *4 = Â£48 !!
Pete.


----------



## Billypete (4 Oct 2010)

Just found this :- 60 litres  moler/terramol ( biozorb ) bonsai soil Â£22.75 including delivery !! kaizenbonsai.com  under bonsai soils ... )


----------

